# 11 speed crank on 9 speed group



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Has anyone tried an 11 speed Shimano crank on a 9 speed Shimano group. if so are you using a 10 speed or 9 speed chain?


----------



## Stew (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm not using the 11 speed crank, but I've been using the 7800 10 speed crank & chain on my DA 9 speed since 2008 and it's been fine.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

You'd want to use a 9sp chain to match the 9sp cassette.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Following Shimano Tech advice when building up a CX bike from all my left overs, I used;
6500 (9) spd shifters
6600 (10)spd f. der.
6600 (10)spd r. der.
(9)spd Ultegra cassette to match the shifters
FSA (10)spd crank and (10)spd chain rings
I had both, a (9) & a (10)spd chain that I could use.
Shimano Tech said to go with the (10)spd chain and I did. Worked great.
His reasoning was the cassette "doesn't care" which chain is mated to it.
And the (10) speed chain would be the best match for the narrow cage on the (10)spd f. der.
And it would be the best match for the FSA cranks.

So thinking about your exact situation.
The chain roller width for (10)spd chains is identical to the chain roller width of (11)spd chains. The (11)spd chain has thinner side plates to fit on the cassettes. That's the only real difference.
From what I can gather there is no appreciable diff. between an (11) speed crank and a (10) speed crank. The chain rings weren't made any more narrow on the (11) speed cranks. The spacing between the (2) chain rings hasn't been modified. 

Your (9)spd cassette doesn't care what is on it.
Looks like it comes down to which f. der. you're using. If it is a (9)spd f. der you would want to run a (9)speed chain. But then you might have issues running that (9)spd chain on the (11) spd cranks. (really not sure)
If you're dead set on an (11) spd crank and (9)speed shifters I would say bolt on a (10)spd f. der. and run a (10)spd chain. Then you have a nice match of (10) spd f. der., (10)spd chain and your (11)spd cranks.

Your (9) spd shifters will work fine with the (10)speed f. der. I have it on a bike right now and it shifts great. 
However your (9)speed shifters aren't going to work with an (11)spd f. der. so don't consider that route.


----------

